# Fake or Real - Cohibas edition



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

A friend is liquidating some stock and sent me pics. The box for sale is unopened but has the same info. What bothers me is that there is not a factory date code. I normally buy Siglos, so I would like a little help making sure these are real.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

FYI only way to know 100% sure they are real is to smoke them yourself. Counterfeiters have been known to place fakes in real bands in real boxes. 
I have read that sometimes vendors polish the date codes off.
Maybe a more clear picture of the cigars would help.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

No serial number no hologram, no box code. I'm by no means an expert, but I wouldn't touch it.

Some good info, and has a link to check serial numbers if the box had one, lol. Genuineness of Product


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

OK I see the serial number. Guess that's an older style?

The cigars look off, usually wrapper colors are more consistent in a box.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

From my research, the seal should be from 2003. If real, those should be mighty tasty! But, the lack of box stamp is questionable...but then again it has happened before.

Edit: Siglos are slide boxes according to: http://cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba

Edit 2: I misread you. You normally buy Siglos meaning these aren't. My bad.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking at the bands, I am going to say fake but there is a glare on some of them. Can you take a better shot of some of them?


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Scott W. said:


> Looking at the bands, I am going to say fake but there is a glare on some of them. Can you take a better shot of some of them?


These were pictures sent to me via phone. Unfortunately they are 8 hours away - which is why I have put it to the experts of puff.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Tell your friend so send me several, which I will smoke and determine their authenticity.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the box code would have came on an outer cardboard box ?

but I agree with Scott the bands look off


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, the bands look weird. The one fourth from the right has bottom lettering being cut off, especially when compared to the one six from the right. Various white squares not being perfect (cut off, etc.) My final answer is fake.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

US2China said:


> These were pictures sent to me via phone. Unfortunately they are 8 hours away - which is why I have put it to the experts of puff.


Yeah buddy, I am going to say fake based on the bands and the caps look a little gnarly too.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, those are counterfeit. The box codes are non existent. 

Sorry.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm going to say they do appear to be genuine cigars. As for the packaging and proof of origin? I have no knowledge in this regard.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

if you have to ask, im going to say fake.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

I would also caution to keep your suspicions to yourself. No reason to piss off a friend by implying the cigars might be fake.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Unfortunately, those are counterfeit. The box codes are non existent.
> 
> Sorry.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

scrouds said:


> I would also caution to keep your suspicions to yourself. No reason to piss off a friend by implying the cigars might be fake.


But if that friend spent his hard earned money on cigars that I knew were fake, I would tell him.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

I told him they were fake Cohibas.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Good on you bro. It's not a fun thing to do


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just looking at the cigars from the picture, the wrapper colours are very inconsistent and the wrappers and roll look rough.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

ummmmm

if these are esplendidos ... the seal and chevron are in the wrong place .

seal should be on the bottom right and chevron top left .

if not esplendidos ... then i am not sure .

derrek


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

US2China said:


> I told him they were fake Cohibas.


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

US2China said:


> I told him they were fake Cohibas.


Not fun to do, but at least he knows.

The bands on real Cohibas wouldn't have the top squares cut off. All bands should be equally spaced on the cigars, and all lettering and squares should be well aligned. No half squares up top, no cut off wording on the bottom. The bands are the biggest giveaway, and usually they are. Habanos has a great attention to detail. Most counterfeiters do not, and don't take the time to bother - they just get box after box out the door and on the streets. Lack of box code also suspicious, obviously, which was the first sign.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

He was glad to know they were fakes. He. Does not smoke much and he was glad that he had not gone through liquidating them on false pretenses.


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Only one way to know. Unwrap the whole cigar. You should have 6 leaves that look exactly like this:

View attachment 86959


If there's nothing but loose crappy scraps, then you've got a fake.


----------

